# Freaking out Smoking?



## resevil83 (May 23, 2005)

One of my friends just started smoking. She says that she freaks out when she smokes.... My buddy told me that she said she couldn't breathe and started to hyperventillate. She starts freaking out and says stuff repeadtely over. She says she wants to go home and stuff. It happened to her again when she smoked the next week. She said that she starts laughing really hard and shes fine then a little while later she starts wiggin out. Does anyone know what the matter is? Is this common? Or is it because she just started smoking?


----------



## naimitsukai (May 23, 2005)

dude several of my friends have started to freak out, only one has wanted to go home though. I'd say its normal for beginning users. for example the 2nd time my friend smoked she started to freak out because she thought she was flying. about the hyperventilating and breathin problems, No idea man.  your friend could have like bronchitus or something that need checking, but other than that I woundnt worry about it too much, try putting on some music. 


peace


----------



## brainwreck (May 23, 2005)

or maybe she just can bare the smoke, i know people that get sick and pass out and stuff when they smoke a joint, i've seen it with my own eyes, in the middle of Antwerp, this guy was smokin' from my spliff, i gave him a blow which lastest ubntill he couldn't take no more, he blowed out smoke for half a minute  and then he passed out, twice :?

greetz


----------



## Amerowolf (May 25, 2005)

Nah, I've never seen anyone freak out. On weed atleast, shrooms on the other hand. Uh nevermind.

About not being able to breath she might have some Asthma thing. My throat gets tight sometimes when I smoke a ciggerette, I have asthma.

Perhaps she had some inner prolems or she was nervous about the effects and became a hypocondract


----------



## sexybeast (May 29, 2005)

marijuana enhacnes everything, so if your friend is at all likely to get upset normally, then theyre more prone to doing it when they get high.  Its probably nothing to worry about though, theyll get used to it.


----------



## Unregistered (May 30, 2005)

your friend need not to smoke ,,,its that simple ...pease....love ....rastafari


----------



## baked brownie (Jun 25, 2005)

fuc man sometimes u just have a bad hight, my friend started shaking and passed out on her bed. we just but her in a kinda warm bath and she was fine. the hyperventilating was probably just cuz she was mad trippen out


----------



## Weeddog (Jun 27, 2005)

Unregistered said:
			
		

> your friend need not to smoke ,,,its that simple ...pease....love ....rastafari



I agree with the unregistered here.  sometimes people dont take to it very well.


----------



## alec_delano_420 (Jun 30, 2005)

haha i had a friend keep telling me that he needed to go to the hospital because he couldnt see, it was just funny because we were all ripped and my friend is a small kid, but he was fine just some people trip out. and plus we smoked an ounce that night for wrestlemania xx so i dont blame the small guy


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jul 1, 2005)

There was this one chick and she told us that whenever she got high she felt like she was rising in the air and she'd say "hold me down oh my god hold me down" whenever she smoked.
At first we humored her--someone would put their hands on her shoulders to "hold her down"  but after awhile we just stopped inviting her to get high with us
.


----------



## Hick (Jul 3, 2005)

Damn guru, I thought sure you was gonna' say you had to lie on her to keep her from floating away.
   I was gonna ask you if you were useing helium in your "blowup" friend..


----------



## Vejtable (Jul 8, 2005)

I sometimes get a bit paranoid. Does that count?? It doesnt really happen to me that much, its only really happened to me twice. It's shit though cos I couldnt do anything, I couldnt enjoy myself, relax and my mind was constantly racing. I got over it though.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jul 8, 2005)

Paranoia is a common side effect of pot, esp w/_c. sativa._
It used to bother me.  I'd be high and go someplace and it was like "I'm so baked and everyone who looks at me can tell!"
Then 1 day I said to myself So ******* what?  Unless you're driving there's no law against being high on pot.  So now I just enjoy the high.


----------



## Unregistered (Jul 8, 2005)

Yeah I got really paranoid at one point once, and I have never got like that since. It was because we smoked in a dodgey area where we were always on the edge. Nowadays it doesnt really bother me at all.


----------



## mahakala (Jul 8, 2005)

My girlfriend freaked out once before we met. Her boyfriend at the time gave her same bad shit, laced with PCP or some shit (he didn't tell her ). She was blind deaf and paralysed for 6 hours, then spent another 2 hours throwing up. Her ******* boyfriend thought it was funny and left her there to fend for herself. It took 3 years to get her to try it again.......no she won't stop


----------



## Unregistered (Jul 19, 2005)

Ever think maybe she's allergic to pot?


----------



## Unregistered (Jul 19, 2005)

Unregistered said:
			
		

> Ever think maybe she's allergic to pot?


No. She has not had a problem since then. She was told after the fact. They thought it was funny.


----------



## joe blow (Jul 19, 2005)

I freaked out once on a Jay laced with PCP-
ahh the memories, priceless


----------



## Unregistered (Jul 20, 2005)

It sounds like she had a panic attack, feeling that you can't breathe and are about to die from lack of air are common panic attack symptoms.


----------



## jimmy (Jul 25, 2005)

one kid i know was freaking out one of his first times caus he though his legs were trying to fly away from his body. hes fine now though shell probly get used to it if she keeps smoking. if she doesn't, then thats the end of that then


----------



## Unregistered (Jul 31, 2005)

I've known many people to start panicing while smoking, it's just them not feeling normal and they think something is wrong which in turn causes hyperventalating and the feeling of being unable to breathe


----------



## DaRookie (Jul 31, 2005)

yea i was like dat when i started. its jus her thinkin she cant breathe. jus make her feel comfortable and she will get use to it. if she is still trippen but not as bad let her smoke by her self. that helped me when i started


----------



## Columbian Connection (Jul 31, 2005)

Unregistered said:
			
		

> It sounds like she had a panic attack, feeling that you can't breathe and are about to die from lack of air are common panic attack symptoms.


 
All what I am going to tell you are from my own personal experience. I have panic attacks in which I take medication if needed. They just happen without toking. Weed can enhance this or bring it on. It all depends on how good the smoke is. Let me rephrase that. It all depends on how potent the smoke is. It takes paranoia one step further then you want to go. I dont know how to explain it, but you can have potent weed without it freaking you out. In the old days we called it Paranoia Weed. It is best that you do not smoke if you are anxious in a bad way. Also if you know the weed your smoking will set you off you have two options. 1. Dont smoke it or 2. Like drinking, know your limits on the weed you are smoking. I had some smoke where if I took three hits I would be in trouble. So I always took two good hits and was very satisfied with my buzz. One more thing if this is happening to anyone get them a cold wash rag, something cold to drink without caffeine. Ice water is great. And just let them kick back on the couch or where ever and watch the tube. Rock & Roll will only make it worse. They will be ok. You can also bring them down a little quicker with some food. After years of toking you learn all this stuff.


----------



## PaRaDoX (Aug 1, 2005)

No offence to females or anything but I have never really seen a guy freak out. I have smoked with alot of girls and they thought they were going to die. I'm beginning to think it's a female thing.


----------



## sexybeast (Aug 1, 2005)

it isnt just about gender, i have quite a few male friends who freak out when they smoke.  It tends to happen to people who are anxious anyway, or anything like that.  Women are more prone to anxiety, but guys still have it.  Freaking out smoking it just a side effect sometimes.  if it bothers them, then they probably shouldnt smoke.


----------



## bizzy323 (Aug 2, 2005)

It's not the weed that does all this, usually frist its controlled by the smoker, if you don't know your limits and you smoke more then you can handle and you start to freak out and trip, then you will go through paranoia. some people lose control of there selfs and pot takes over there brain when they smoke. I have a friend who goes through paranoia all the time he smokes but he got used to it, so now he gets scared while laughing. LOL


----------



## blaisedin08 (Oct 21, 2007)

i have been smokin for 7 years so i've got it down n kno what i'm doing. but recently i had chalked up a bong n cleared it then got up n walked over to my friend to pass it ya kno, and this whole time i was holding in the hit, not 2 seconds later i remember leaning against the wall and then everything went white.i woke up 15 seconds later laying on the ground, laughing, and my body like jerking kinda similar to a seizure jus not so agressive. so is it possible that maybe walking around while holding my breath and being well under the influence my brain maybe didn't get enough oxygen and that caused the fall and that?

i also had another occurence.yesterday.i hit a one-hitter n thats like nothin for me but i went to cash it out in the window n then i dunno what happened but i woke up shakin n jerkin like before. n somehow i knocked things off from a table nearby. but i wasn't holding in a hit. i had already released.  any answers?? much appreciated. <3


----------



## Grownincali420 (Oct 21, 2007)

maybe you got some sherm


----------



## krazycraker (Oct 21, 2007)

sounds like a massive head rush, probably just stood up to fast, ive done this numerous times while smokin i duuno about the shakes though


----------



## Il Stugots (Oct 22, 2007)

my girlfriend smoked for the first time a few years ago n she thinks it was probably laced, she got really paranoid and blacked out n now she cant even stand the smell  of it.


----------



## Afrikaaner (Oct 22, 2007)

the main thing is to remind yourself you're on drugs, and just keep things positive.  everyone knows what frightens them, and as soon as you let bad thoughts get going in your head, it can be really hard to stop them.  if you start freakin out, find something that you love doing and get your mind off whatever is bumming you out.


----------



## DannyDarko (Oct 23, 2007)

I think ur friend may just be pushing her limit. when i was a first timer i could take literally 1 bong rip and be blazed for 6 hours. it was wonderful, but if i did anymore, and i was in even the least bit sketchy place i freak out. so maybe get her to do small amounts. I have depression/anxiety. so i gotta be careful with that. my bro had a panic attack on weed and hasnt touched it since. its been 4 years now. everytime he takes 1 hit now he says his heart starts going and the shallow breathing starts. so maybe shes just not cut out for smoking?


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Oct 23, 2007)

Marijuana is well known in the medical world to cause anxiety attacks.


----------



## Cook_ (Oct 23, 2007)

Easiest question ever marijuana slows down your heart rate so of course if your not used to a slow heart rate your gonna get scared :ignore:


----------



## akirahz (Jan 20, 2008)

She just has anxiety real bad is all or a panic attack.. i felt one time i was going to try and rip one of my arms off, and started freaking out.. dont know why.. didnt last long though


----------



## lowelz (May 23, 2008)

One time, we're all smoking and my buddy kept talking about how he felt like his arms were gonna fly off. Naturally, we all laughed and thought he was playing. He kept going on and on about it so we started to ignore him, it wasn't funny anymore.. Next thing you know, this guy starts crying! So we all turn and look, and there they go, his arms just floated right way! Got sucked right up into the sky... We never saw that guys arms again... kinda sad, but the point is... That guy should have known his limits! So we don't smoke with him anymore... People with no arms are weird!


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (May 23, 2008)

i've seen someone have a seizure and puke after tokin but never "trip out"..thats crazy. i know that when my wife smokes (which is barely ever) she laughs uncontrollably for about a half hour and then after  about an hour gets very tired.i've never had a problem with weed.i think it has to  do with how sensitive your body is.if your tokin on some laced buds  then i could see "tripping out" bein normal but i've never seen anybody do it after tokin.
although i have been so high that i couldnt do anything,some good  green (couldnt tell ya what strain) but it gave  me the tko after about half way through the blunt.


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (May 23, 2008)

it all about personal expectations.

you get and experience what you expect.


----------



## mattmandude (May 23, 2008)

If they start to freak out, just get them to calm down, that's all it takes. Your mental state has an effect on everything with this drug, which needs to be remembered when high sometimes 

Also, when someone tells me that they don't smoke because it freaks them out, I usually ask them how often they smoke. Usually, they always say infrequently, so I tell them, "You just need to smoke all the time!" 

As funny as that may sound, I think it's fairly accurate. A lot of the people that freak out when high just need to learn how to be high I suppose, that's why you rarely hear of experienced users having bad trips, we know what's going on! haha

-Cheers


----------



## mojosat (May 23, 2008)

When I took my first wife to New York to meet my brother and his family for the first time she had an incident. I went with my brother to the grocery store for about an hour and when I came back my new bride was nowhere to be found. My sister-in-aw had given her a few bong hits and it was almost an hour before I found her outside in the backyard, naked, eating an orange.


----------



## MamaGreen (May 23, 2008)

i have to agree with those saying it was a panic attack brought on by hightened awaeness. it happens and,as Afrikanner said, reminding themselves that "this is a drug i took thats making me feels this way. it is not real" is a supurb way to clam oneself down. once they're calm they should feel better. just gotta get to thier happy place,so to speak


----------



## LowRider (May 23, 2008)

must be smoking swag, it makes you paranoid.  i had a bad trip a few weeks ago.  thought the cops were after me cause when i was driving around town a cop always seemed to be behind me.  then i would remember that all i had on me was a blunt, something i could swallow real easy


----------



## LowRider (May 23, 2008)

bizzy323 said:
			
		

> It's not the weed that does all this, usually frist its controlled by the smoker, if you don't know your limits and you smoke more then you can handle and you start to freak out and trip, then you will go through paranoia. some people lose control of there selfs and pot takes over there brain when they smoke. I have a friend who goes through paranoia all the time he smokes but he got used to it, so now he gets scared while laughing. LOL


 
yea thats describes me to a tee when i smoke swag for some reason.  give me some mids and i'm alright but give me some really good weed then i'm fine, nothing.  i think of weed like my liquer, the browner it is (Jack Daniels) the worst the hangover is, the clearer like an aged Scotch then no hangover.  but then again i don't get many hangovers.


----------



## SIR CHINK (Dec 26, 2008)

I think it's cuz she's still new to smokin cuz one of my buddies had a crazyyy trip last night experiencing the famous "BUBBLEGUM". It was HIS 21st birthday/xmas so i forced him to spark a blunt with me. Usually he'll only spark once a month but being his 21st I had to make it a good birthday na mean? well anyways, bout 30 minutes after the blunt is done he start flippin out cuz a helicopter spotlight was shining thru the window and neighbors windows. he thought the cops were after him!!! LMAOOOO then one of the other guys had ran into the room an yelled "THEY JS DROPPED A BOMB!!!" he starts buggin out even worse!!! starts running to every window an door locking it screaming "the pigs are here for me!!!" Everyone was ROFLLLLL!! Then he hides under the blanket mumbling to himself saying "I'M SORRY GOD, DON'T PUNISH ME"??!! WTHH LMAOOOOO well thats my story bout my buddy?! TRUE STORYY!!! That is the best memory we'll ever have!


----------



## hawkin (Mar 2, 2009)

There are a lot of problems associated with smoking which people face and it is one of them. Such people need the support of family and friends to get over this habit.


----------



## Rockster (Mar 2, 2009)

It's simply a panic attack/anxiety state.

 You get a feedback loop of: My hearts beating fast oerr!Which scares the person which releases adrenalin which makes your heart go faster etc etc.

 It's the fight or flight state amplified by cannabis is all and experienced smokers take this into account and are not phased by it but an inexperienced person can have a truly frightening (I think I'm gonna die!) experience.


----------



## DutchMasterPuff (Mar 2, 2009)

hawkin said:
			
		

> There are a lot of problems associated with smoking which people face and it is one of them. Such people need the support of family and friends to get over this habit.


Tell me more about this Chantix, the nausea, gas, vomiting, constipation, sleep problems, and other side effects that i must talk to my doctor or pharmacist to find out about interests me.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 2, 2009)

resevil83 said:
			
		

> One of my friends just started smoking. She says that she freaks out when she smokes.... My buddy told me that she said she couldn't breathe and started to hyperventillate. She starts freaking out and says stuff repeadtely over. She says she wants to go home and stuff. It happened to her again when she smoked the next week. She said that she starts laughing really hard and shes fine then a little while later she starts wiggin out. Does anyone know what the matter is? Is this common? Or is it because she just started smoking?



Smoke more indica. She sounds like she is sensitive to sativa, or high levels of THC which can cause paranoia and rapid heart rate, which can lead to hyperventilating.


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 2, 2009)

Well considering the date of the OP, this girl is either a seasoned smoking vet by now or has left the magic grass for gree..... er... less green pastures.


----------



## schoolboy420 (Mar 2, 2009)

dude that still happens to me and im an everyday smoker, its panick attacks kinda. i get them from too much caffeine and being really high. but few deep breaths gets me good nowadays. i dont get them that bad. i used to get them terrible maybe i just got used to panick attacks well, mild ones.


----------



## schoolboy420 (Mar 2, 2009)

tell that person to do deep breathing meditating type thing when that happens. it will help tremendously. cigarettes help me too, bc the deep breath i take inhaling, which is gonna cause more problems later


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 3, 2009)

hawkin said:
			
		

> There are a lot of problems associated with smoking which people face and it is one of them. Such people need the support of family and friends to get over this habit.



#1. Keep your pharmies
#2. NO POSTING OUTSIDE LINKS!!!!


----------



## Super Skunk (Mar 3, 2009)

There are some people that just cannot smoke pot.... This is actually linked to genetics. The best thing to do is not smoke if you are this way. Just be thankful you do not have this trait. I personally know people like this, the best thing to do for them is to get food on there stomach. Fatty foods will work best, those fatty cells will more absorb the THC in the blood stream. Bieng in the medical field I have seen this alot, remember the pot will not hurt you. But a person having a severe panic attack can do some pretty stupid stuff. (like call 911 when nobodys lookin')Some of us can smoke with no problems and some can't. Just don't even offer it to anyone who freaks, messes up everyones high, and that ain't funny!(Especially when the cops and paramedics show up unexpected) Now, since I am fortunate I must go and burn a J-Gar for all those who can't...


----------



## platii (Jul 4, 2009)

Although it is an old subject, but in fact it will never be old.
It is true that smoking weed for the first time not all but high percentage will have panic during the first time. It happened with me. 
The best thing for a beginner is to smoke under supervision of one of the profesional smokers who already knowledgeable and understand the panic for beginners.
To solve this peoplem or at least to reduce the negative reaction is to present the smoke to the beginner in small doses, and you must leave time between 15-30 minutes. for example give him one hit and let him stay living it for a while, then ask him if he feels ok, then ask him if he want another hit after 30 minutes, if he willing let him smoke another one. it will makehim happier for the next hour or so, then more hits like that leaving a period of times between the doses. Keep training him like that for week or two, then he will start to increase each dose till he can roll himself a joint and that may takes up to a month. This advice and training technique is meant for beginners and beginners who smoke a joint every month or so but never been daily user. Because daily user even if he stopped for 2 or 3 month he still can handel a fat join or a blunt or at least he will stop when he feels like and will never panic.
What you do if you had a freakin out condition:
1- calm him down.
2- ask him to take deep breath but not very very deep.
3- make drink milk.
4- after he come down it may take up to 30 minutes or an hour.
5- Offer him fat meal. it will help him come down easily. 

I wish this advice help the new smokers.


----------



## leafminer (Jul 4, 2009)

Is this the oldest thread on the forum?


----------



## Six (Jul 4, 2009)

Wow...this bad boy is 4 years old...makes me wanna freak out...is it like 2009 or like 2005.....AHHHHHHHHHHHH, i think im havin a panic attack here...

DUDE...if ya cant handle it, dont do it...some people shouldnt drink, some people shouldnt smoke, and some people shouldnt bring back forums from 4 years ago..........................muhahahahahaha


----------



## platii (Jul 4, 2009)

it is not really funny there are always newbies coming and i think it is nice to have a subject concern them as beginners.


----------



## Six (Jul 4, 2009)

Well then my bad for making light of a heavy subject...but in reality, my opinion (and only an opinion) is if smoking makes you feel wack then why would you do it?..isnt the whole point to make you feel better? I mean seriously, if you try something and it doesnt work for you, then why would you do it again? Dont judge it as a whole, because whats good for one isnt necessarily good for another, but just step away and leave it alone...

I have experimented and found the things that work for me and found several things that dont work for me. For example...i tried speed one time, it didnt work for me...i had anxiety attacks and felt like my heart was going to jump out of my chest...so guess what, i dont mess with it anymore...i like mellow......now i dont judge speed or people who use speed, but i dont mess with it...i dont even care if people use it around me (as long as they aren't freaking out).....just seems to simple to me i guess but each to their own....peace...


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 5, 2009)

slap them in the face and tell them to grow up.

its pot man,
just pot,
its pot we're talkin about here,
we're talkin about pot.


----------



## leafminer (Jul 5, 2009)

Bahaha! You might recall when my ole lady ate the 'dog biscuits' recently!


----------



## natorious (Jul 5, 2009)

Its too good of weed for a beginner is what it sounds like to me. I'd love to lose my mind like that!


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi,

I've smoked weed for about 30 years and I've known many people over the years that it doesn't agree with.  More often than not, it's someone who very rarely gets high and then they smoke some killer sticky icky and it's complete sensory overload!    It's a matter of tolerance or lack of tolerance.  Over the years I've gone on the wagon from time to time to clear my head and lower my tolerance.  The last time I did this I stopped smoking weed for about 15 months in '06 - '07.  When I started again, the first time I got high was over at a friend's house and he broke out some special stash.  I got SO damn high it felt like I was tripping.  Even for a guy who has been a daily toker since I was 16 or so the buzz was a bit too much.  Within a few more times getting high I had enough tolerance so that I would only get a good buzz and not go too far into the paranoid zone...   Newbies should stick to brown weed if the mean green is too much.

Peace!


----------



## aslan king (Jul 8, 2009)

No everyone is wired for it. I knew this girl in high school that would run and hide in the closet. Hilarious but killed the mood.

Closest thing that happened to me was during a two month binge- I went through the house and gathered up everything, I mean everything that could be considered contriband and threw in the neighbors trash.

Then at 5am, I sat on the front steps waiting for the FEDs to come. I was sure they coming. Around lunch time my neighbor told me take my *** in the house. 

Yes it was trash day. Bongs, scales, one hitters...

It really seemed like a good idea at the time


----------



## leafminer (Jul 8, 2009)

very funny aslan. Many many years ago when dope was hard to come by I was at a party in the Midlands (UK) and it was Nepalese. We were so out of it that extreme paranoia kicked in. There was this weird guy who crashed the party lurking around and we became convinced he was from the D.S.
I think he must have got wind of the plot to kill him and bury him under the apple tree because he left in a hurry.


----------



## mazda3234wd (Jul 8, 2009)

The word were looking for I believe is called anxiety. Most ppl have to deal with it at some stage in there life. Can be quite a scary feeling and usually ppl mistake it for all sorts of other problems.
Marijuana can be a major turn on button for anxiety ive found with some ppl.
All about controling ur own head. Once you have this down anxiety can be quite a fun high ahah


----------



## aslan king (Jul 9, 2009)

Maybe they are allergic to fun. I briefly had a girlfriend like that. Very beautiful but the thought of doing something fun almost gave her hives. My Dad told told me it was freudian because my mom became that way after they were married.:angrywife:


----------



## painterdude (Jul 9, 2009)

I have passed out, fell face first without anybody catching me, woke up with someone saying, 'is he dead?'

Another time I smoked this joint with a friend who was visiting, I think the weed was called, 'smoke this and you die'.....I got real woozy, flushed feeling, turned gray and started sweating profusely.....drank some juice and sat down for about an hour......

But I'm still enjoying the herb.....


----------



## One Hit (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm so glad someone revived this thread.  I'm going to share my story because it sounds like it's happening to lots of people.

The facts: I'm a guy.  I smoked several times a day everyday while in college (all 4 years).  I always smoked the shwag nothing great but I stopped after I graduated so I could start my career.  I probably went 1-2 years without smoking a puff.  About 8 months ago I started smoking again (only 3-4 times a week) but am only smoking KB and no more shwag.  I usually only pull one hit and I'm baked.  Two weeks ago I sat around and smoked couple bowls of KB with 5 guys and all of a sudden started to feel a real shortness of breath.  I felt my skin get really flushed and sweaty and could almost tell that I was losing color just by the way I was feeling.  My nasal passages started to close up and I couldn't breathe out of my nose at all.  I kept trying to take bigger and bigger breaths through my mouth but it seemed like I wasn't getting enough oxygen.  I couldn't even freakin talk it was that bad.  I really started to feel like I would pass out if I couldn't get things to settle.  I sat on the couch and closed my eyes and tried not to focus on all the talking and laughter from the other guys.  I felt this way for damn near 20 minutes.  Finally my friends started asking me what was wrong and told me I should eat something.  I tried to eat a chip of all things but couldn't swallow it as my mouth was completely dry.  Finally I got up and walked outside to get fresh air because I didn't know what else to do.  It seemed like the oxygen outside really started to help things.  After about another 20 minutes things started to finally calm down and I was feeling a little better.  I thought it was just caused from being hung over from the night of drinking before and smoking more than I was used to.  However, just last night, nearly two weeks later, I took a single rip from my one hitter and as soon as the high came on, the same thing started to happen.  My nose closed up, mouth got dry, couldn't get enough air and started to freak out.  Had to go outside again and breathe in some fresh air.  I was almost to the point where I was going to dial 911 because I thought I was going to pass out or die even.  I didn't smoke near as much this time as the time before and the effects were much the same if not slightly worse.  I've been smoking this way for about 8 months and it's just recently started to happen.  I can smoke the same **** one time and be fine and then the next time feel like I can't breathe.   I know this is really long so I'll wrap it up.  

I'm wondering if this is caused by some sort of reaction since my nose is closing up, or if it is a panic attack or a combination of both.  Its just so weird because I used to smoke and smoke and smoke back in the day.  I'm sure my tolerance has gone way down but I wouldn't think it would cause this much of a reaction.  I'm going to see the dr. tomorrow to discuss what has been going on.  I'm wondering if I'm allergic to something else or if I could possibly be asthmatic.  Anyone experience anything similar and find resolution?


----------



## chris1974 (Jul 29, 2009)

Wow...haha, I have read almost every reply to this post and I am drying my cheeks off as I am typing this from laughing uncontrolingly... wheeeew damn that felt great ! 
  Anyway I have had some different experiences smoking and I think she should maybe try a nice Indica and go easy at first untill she gets used to being really high ! 
  Every now and again with a nice strong strain of sativa I can get a near phsycadelic rush ! I wish I could get it a lil more often though... hehehe


----------



## Six (Jul 29, 2009)

Hmm, i can remember one time that i was standing on the edge of the tub blowing a hit into the ceiling fan in the bathroom and when i woke up i was on the floor all wrapped up in the shower curtain and the shower curtain rod was laying next to me, lol....then another time after gettin really really baked, i took a really hot shower...same thing, woke up on the floor with the shower curtain wrapped around me, curtain rod on the floor...funny stuff, my buddy was all poundin on the door yellin at me "you ok"....never anything like anxiety or asthma though...maybe i should stop holding my hits for so long...


----------



## chris1974 (Jul 30, 2009)

I am 35 and been puffing the cheeba for about 5 years nonstop now ! I started smoking because I broke 2 vertabres in my back on my jobsite ! The Dr. gave me some norco pain meds for relief. Only to find out they made me feel like crap ! just like all the other pain meds they eventually 
tried on me.
  So a friend of mine introduced me to MJ, at first when I smoked I felt that paranoid feeling along with a little anxiety as well ! But as I smoked more often I got used to it and those feeling subsided.  Today I can smoke the best of the best all day long and be on cloud nine the whole time, a big grin ear to ear, and 100% pain free brother, no paranoia and no anxiety what so ever !
  Ok here's where it gets funny .... just two weeks ago a friend of a friend came by with this big fancey bong that had all kinds of different chambers and filter systems, so by the time you got a hit it was almost just a vapor !
  We loaded it up with some jack herer and I went to town on this ***** !
I coudnt even tell I was getting anything in my lungs, so I proceeded to to hit it about 5 times....   and so did my wife !
  Well long story short, we both looked at eachother about 10 minutes later and she had a look on her face that just screamed TOOO HIGH !
I felt the same ! I havent been that fricken high EVER !  I guess the moral of this story is dont push the envalope unless you wanna go to that unfarmiiar place ?  :hubba:


----------



## legalize_freedom (Nov 27, 2009)

If your not enjoying it, don't do it.  Take a break, or try a differnt strain.  When I was akid, I used to get paranoid, but I had to hide it from parents, and teachers....but I haven't had that problem in 20 yrs.


----------



## o K U S H o (Nov 27, 2009)

For some reason most of the people Ive seen have bad experiences with marijuana have been girls. Ive seen a couple dudes freak out but mostly girls. I guess lower tolerence. I had a weird experince once but is was like a out of body thing. Hard to explain but it wasnt a bad thing.


----------



## Bobby_Jefferson (Mar 25, 2011)

Can't let this thread die!  I've been having these same anxiety attacks and that's just what it is.  For one I'm a newbie smoker.  I mean I didn't toke for the first time but around 10 months ago when I was 22.  Plus i'm in the military so getting high in the barracks especially where "spice" has been such a huge problem and paranoia all over in an environment where everyone seems to try to screw you over I still get down cause that's how I get down.  Even though I know I'm gonna get paranoid and have high anxiety I choose to do it.  For one I'm a paranoid person sober, I'm always anxious, my blood pressure seems to be higher than normal but dad gumm itit I still puff away because I like it.  Because after it passes and it does which I now remind myself I kick back and a watch a movie or listen to music and it's like nothing being sober.  I remind myself being back at the beach passing a bowl with a friend and just staring at the waves with no worries in the world.. or driving by the beach on PCH high listening to some good tunes relaxing.  People that say stop if its giving you anxiety attacks F that noise.  Like some have mentioned it's all mental.  We have an issue.  A problem and instead of running away from it face it.  Light up go into the paranoid zone and use this great plan to heal your heart because that's what its about.  Self actualization.  Learn about yourself and change what needs to be changed.  In a paranoid state its nice to remember that pot has NEVER killed anyone so smile when your freaking out =)  It will pass.  It will be enjoyable.  I don't have the option of a "comfortable spot"  so you do what you have to do in a war zone and hope one day you can build your comfort zone because it sure sounds nice.  I admit we smoke way to much way to fast because everything we do we do it big.  But I have learned that moderation is key and don't feel like a ***** because you can't take 5 blunts in 5 minutes like snoop dogg.  Take one hit and slowly move on.  Mix it with some tabacco if you'd like so you don't have a weak looking bowl if that's what your into.  And slowly build your tolerance and experience and through time it will take you into the next level.  Thanks for reading this long as post I just had to write it.  God bless.


----------



## jbp4c (May 13, 2011)

My two cents: Been an off and on smoker since 15 (32 now) and I've tried it all from South Carolina dirt weed with sand in the bag to Amsterdam cafes.  I've had the pass out highs, throwing up, the whole nine yards.  I quit smoking for a while in my twenties because that was the first panic attack I'd had.  It was different than the tunnel vision / white blurry vision stuff I'd had before.  I'd never had a panic attack so I freaked out which made it worse. I took a lot of time to chill.  Since I've gone back to smoking I've had much better quality weed in general and I've experienced mostly good but also the bad.  Three times in particular I might have smoked weed that was tainted (the smell and taste were not great) or I react differently to Sativa or Indica or various levels of THC...who knows.  Experiences for different people with different strains range from euphoria to dread apparently.  My bad experiences have all included panic attacks but without much of a marijuana high that I expected to have. It seemed much more dissociative and, well, chemical. I also end up with strange sensations on my left side and my left pupil gets larger than my right. I don't quite feel like myself and I feel doomed for some reason. I've heard that certain kinds of weed can do this as well and it can be a panic attack thing in itself. I've had a full body work up and there are no heart / lung problems, it has to do with the nervous system apparently.  Just to mention this: PCP can create the same physical effects as a panic attack (sweating and chills, anxiety and paranoia...and of course much worse sometimes) so it's not impossible that some of us may have gotten 'wet' a time or two before (or smoked Raid or something like that).  I've recently had a 'panic attack' if that is what it was after trying a different strain (I've been smoking Trainwreck for about a month now and just switched) and it's apparent that certain kinds of weed will not agree with me (Trainwreck did not adversely affect me at all but this stuff did). In my opinion this has nothing to do with tolerance, it has everything to do with biological make-up, what age you start smoking (the younger you are the more likely you'll develop a panic / mood disorder), and whether or not you're smoking just weed.  Unfortunately weed does something for me that I love and I have a hard time moderating so I'm better off taking a break completely. I've realized that it's not worth it for me to keep smoking and risk these attacks as they seem to start to occur more frequently.  I seriously doubt I was unfortunate enough to find laced / treated weed three times in the past 5 years so I assume it's either the type of weed or other circumstances.  This past experience makes me think I'll never smoke again unless it comes from a certified organic medical vendor (hopefully NY will legalize in a couple of years) and if I have a panic attack I'll know it wasn't meant to be. Moral of the story: marijuana is a psychoactive drug and can screw with your mind in ways you may not like, some of us are better suited to smoke it than others and it is an illegal substance in most places so you might get more than you bargained for from time to time.  But as the saying goes: Everything in Life is a Wager.


----------



## Dr.KNOWITALL (May 13, 2011)

Of course. Good thread!

Some might call me an addict, others a patient, but I feel like I am just myself. I am in the early 20's, and ALREADY have had my share of bad experiences with weed. I started as a teen in high school and my best friend was a dealer carrying dank. I pretty much liked the sensation it gave me, I felt(feel) that it relaxes me to a point that makes the world around me just better. I have not sobered up since but attempts were not at bay and the "high" like your first time doesn't seem to come back...It seems like its just like any other illegal drug out there. Making the user want to go back to the first high? Hmm. Interesting.

Well back to the subject, I have had 2 really bad trips. The one that someone described somewhere on this thread where your vision goes blurry white. The worse was one time I was riding on the bus, standing up, this sensation suddenly came upon me and it made me FAINT! Another time was a similar but I was sitting down... help..?  

Bad times....


----------

